

Download all xkcd comics in one go - manugupt1
http://sysbytes.wordpress.com/2010/04/08/download-all-xkcd-comics-in-one-go-specially-for-xkcd-fans/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Ages ago I wrote a script which downloads the comics, and the subtext, and put
together an html page with Next and Prev so I could scroll through. It's not
in a fit state to upload and give to everyone, so this not only isn't braggin,
but is a comment on how I never really finish anything. I only ever get it
"Good Enough" and then move on.

Maybe I should look to publish more snippets.

What about you?

